# Aggressive bi-color 500?



## ratbones86 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ok have anyone ever heard of these fish being really aggressive? I just had mine kill a ngara flametail. Note the flametail was 1.5" and the bi-color was 2.5" but I've never heard of them being that mean. The ngara was fully colored (well as colored as he could be for 1.5") only thing i could guess is his dorsal fin looked like the bi-color's and it pissed him off.....Anyone ever have this happen with a bi-color or ever hear of them being that aggressive? Even the breeder i got him off of said it was weird and that hes never heard of one being like that. He has both full grown in his show tank with no issues. The bi-color is a pure strain no hybrid. I dont own hybrids either.


----------

